# Current Powerball $



## orbital (Jan 6, 2016)

+

Current Powerball winnings 


*..so where would your adventures start if you **outright won it ?*


----------



## ven (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

phew.......thought you had access to my saving account then............



That would fund a couple of nice lights............and a HUGE mansion to keep them in


----------



## jsmn4vu (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

First thing would be to hide (see below). Then I would put it in a trust, and make every effort to ensure that the principal amount could not be touched for at least a generation or two. $309,000,000 should be able to produce about $24,720,000 per year in income in perpetuity. Regarding hiding, I'd do something similar to being in the witness protection program. Too many people, both friendly and unfriendly, would want a piece of you, and you'd need some time to sort that out.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

If we were to win it we would purchase a Jon Madden type tour bus, travel this nation for the next 2+ years, stopping in as many towns as we could seeking out what local cause needs cash, anonymously donate and move on to the next town. At the end we would know where we would want to settle down with a nice piece of land.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

If I won, and I am serious. Among many things: I would buy one of those mega multi million dollar bus RV things and travel the Con US visiting all the Custom flashlight builders, and active forum members. I would give every forum member I meet up with either a killer custom light or cash to buy their dream light. I would support any of the builders who need financial assistance (kinda like the Profit) that TV show. lol

Then, I would build or donate a huge fully outfitted park for all the local low income, less fortunate kids to play sports. There would also be free "Real Life" education classes for the local uneducated/less fortunate adults to take. This would teach them how to better handle their finances. With 24/7 access to financial and legal assistance. 

Then, of course I would have one heck of a flashlight collection. ha!

I couldn't resist Paypal gifting people randomly. That would be a dream! Like when a active member here falls on hard times (which we have all seen). BAM! gift them whatever they need to get back on their feet. How cool would that be! 
However, there is one member here (whom I won't name) that is excluded from this offer! Due to their snarky rude response to a post a few months back. SO if you read this and I win, don't get too excited!! lol 
Don't worry Greta, I wouldn't leave the forum out. We would have the fastest servers in the forum business. I would pay all mods monthly for their hard work too! lol Oh, and I would buy Greta/CPF a matching mascot bulldog! So she would have 2!

I guess, I need to buy a ticket though!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

Just went over 500 today...
That's _half a billion_.


----------



## PartyPete (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

That's funny.

We just had a guy here in town who won $10 million. He took the lump sum and after taxes he took home $4 million. We're all taking bets here at work as to how many years again until he is he is flat broke.

Basically, if I won a large amount I'd do the exact opposite of what that guy did.

Instead of massive, full page color photo in the paper proclaiming the amount I won, my name etc...I'd anonymously claim it. That way, all the distant relatives and "friends" from way back when would not be constantly hitting you up for cash and coming out of the woodwork to track you down and harass you. 

Our local winner is complaining that random folks are showing up at his Lake house asking for money. Gee, I wonder how they all know? At least they haven't shown up with a gun and some rope...yet.

After anonymously claiming it, I'd probably immediately consult a lawyer and a financial advisor and then help out some friends and family...and then...bon voyage, I'll be MIA for several years, perhaps even indefinitely, because sooner or later everyone will know.

Oh, and for spending? A hoverboard, for sure. [emoji6]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

Hmm, better do a forum search of my and Srt8stroke's posts. I don't think it was me, but why chance it? Never know, brother might get lucky. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



PartyPete said:


> That's funny.
> 
> We just had a guy here in town who won $10 million. He took the lump sum and after taxes he took home $4 million. We're all taking bets here at work as to how many years again until he is he is flat broke.
> 
> ...



Yep. That's basically unfortunately what you would have to do.


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



Str8stroke said:


> If I won, and I am serious. Among many things: I would buy one of those mega multi million dollar bus RV things and travel the Con US visiting all the Custom flashlight builders, and active forum members. I would give every forum member I meet up with either a killer custom light or cash to buy their dream light. I would support any of the builders who need financial assistance (kinda like the Profit) that TV show. lol
> 
> Then, I would build or donate a huge fully outfitted park for all the local low income, less fortunate kids to play sports. There would also be free "Real Life" education classes for the local uneducated/less fortunate adults to take. This would teach them how to better handle their finances. With 24/7 access to financial and legal assistance.
> 
> ...



LOL

I think that's a great way to go. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



bykfixer said:


> Just went over 500 today...
> That's _half a billion_.



That's a pretty good chunk of change.

I recall some years ago an elderly woman from a poor family won one of the big ones. But she was in her early to mid 70s and I remember thinking it's too bad she didn't win it in her 50s or 60s so she could have enjoyed it more, maybe do some travel, or whatever. I seem to recall she helped out her own children and set up trust funds for the grand kids, and so on, but other than that, she didn't change her lifestyle that much.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hmm, better do a forum search of my and Srt8stroke's posts. I don't think it was me, but why chance it? Never know, brother might get lucky.
> 
> ~ Chance



LOL, Not you my friend. I would imagine this individual know clearly who they are. They sent me a ugly PM, then blocked me after I posted some alternative suggestions in their WTB thread. So I waited a few months for the block to lift, then sent him a message. I shared with him how rude and disrespectful he was and that the whole thing could have been handled in a much more mature manner. But it's all good. Everyone has a bad day! 
I don't want to derail the Positive Lottery Dream Win thread.


----------



## nbp (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

I vote for str8stroke to win. :thumbsup: :hahaha:


----------



## orbital (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



Beamhead said:


> If we were to win it we would purchase a Jon Madden type tour bus, travel this nation for the next 2+ years, stopping in as many towns as we could seeking out what local cause needs cash, anonymously donate and move on to the next town. At the end we would know where we would want to settle down with a nice piece of land.



+

Great idea!
with all the unprecedented flooding in the US, with many people not having flood insurance,, one big :thumbsup: for this idea


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



nbp said:


> I vote for str8stroke to win. :thumbsup: :hahaha:



Me too! We need more citizens like him! :twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Great idea!
> with all the unprecedented flooding in the US, with many people not having flood insurance,, one big :thumbsup: for this idea



Yes. It's the biggest El Niño in 18 years, and so some places are just going to get whacked.


----------



## magellan (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



Str8stroke said:


> LOL, Not you my friend. I would imagine this individual know clearly who they are. They sent me a ugly PM, then blocked me after I posted some alternative suggestions in their WTB thread. So I waited a few months for the block to lift, then sent him a message. I shared with him how rude and disrespectful he was and that the whole thing could have been handled in a much more mature manner. But it's all good. Everyone has a bad day!
> I don't want to derail the Positive Lottery Dream Win thread.



Yeesh, sounds like a real self panicker. Sorry to hear about that, especially from a fellow CPF'er.

Unfortunately freedom of speech for some people means freedom to be a real malignant horse's derrière. LOL

But now back to positive thoughts like you said. I'm hoping you win!


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

Pay off my home 1st then pay off my children s homes and then buy a tour coach with provisions to carry my bass boat IN the roof of the coach and then blow some money on wants just for fun.


----------



## ven (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

I think it would be very fitting to buy the members a custom light of their choice and of course an all in meet up , and an awesome experience to use their lights! ..............has to be a place of no rain:laughing: 

My vote for str8 too

I think the best would be having the power($'s) to make a difference to the less fortunate, the satisfaction would be amazing!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

$700,000,000+ as of today.

I'd buy the company I work for and fire a bunch of management then put a new roof on my shed, then split what's left with Str8stroke...
Then about 275 days later ask him for a loan 'cause I'd probably be broke.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*

*I'd become the worlds greatest supervillan*

with the volcano lair and the whole works


I just would not be committing crimes. everything else I would do, except the criminal part of it

big lab, secret experiments, fancy motorized playtoys....


----------



## orbital (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



bykfixer said:


> $700,000,000+ as of today.
> 
> I'd buy the company I work for and fire a bunch of management then put a new roof on my shed, then split what's left with Str8stroke...
> Then about 275 days later ask him for a loan 'cause I'd probably be broke.



+

The lump sum payment is always way less,,
then there is no confusion & you have total control of adventures from that day forward (after taxes_________________


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> The lump sum payment is always way less,,
> then there is no confusion & you have total control of adventures from that day forward (after taxes_________________



lump sum: after tax averages 58,000 per day for 20 years straight
20 year annuity: 74,000 per day for 20 years

pick yer poison. 

I'd lump sum it and go hide in plain sight.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*

The annuity is based on 25 years not 20. I know, small point. 

I want it all. I'd set up a trust to have payments go to. That way if you were to die, the trust still collects. 

I'd love to purchase a previous employer. I wouldn't fire management I'd work them to death. If you fire them they might collect severance or unemployment. Make their lives as miserable as they did yours. Make them work all of the holidays.


----------



## orbital (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*

+

I'd buy a titanium mine and drive a big *** loader around, pay myself $1 year.







Produce the purest titanium and stockpile 1kg bars in my bunker,, 
sell off as needed because there will be a market.

Then have a machine shop/plant and produce the trickest titanium products on the planet.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*

I'd hire Gene Malkoff long enough to build a few dozen MD1's and raffle off all but 2 here at CPF.
I'm keeping 2.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*

I would buy me a boat!
and if I was sitting on a hundred mil, I could buy me a brand new rod and reel!


----------



## magellan (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $309,000,000*



127.0.0.1 said:


> *I'd become the worlds greatest supervillan*
> 
> with the volcano lair and the whole works
> 
> ...



LOL

Can I be your sidekick? Every super dude (good or bad) needs one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> I'd buy a titanium mine and drive a big *** loader around, pay myself $1 year.
> 
> ...



Tim, The Tool Man, Allen wrote in his book that someone should start a company where men could pay to drive/operate heavy equipment. Ar ar ar!

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*

^^ Agreed.

I never said anything about quitting my job because:



^^ this

I get paid to watch giant Tonka toys all day. Used to operate them. But prefer watching these days. 

Up to $800...
Eh, that's enough... I might buy a ticket now.

And if I win...no firing all the managers. Nope a million $ reward will go to who can tell me who that stupid sob is who decided everything should be tied to the company network. 
Then when their updates every 15 days don't play nice with Windows they get to be my secratary and take care of the problem....


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $496,000,000*

That would have been your companies IT manager. They love building kingdoms. 

I had words with our IT guy a few times. System would crash, you call the problem in, then they want you to do the trouble shooting. If I've got to do your job, then you need to come over and do mine. 

The only time he worked OT was when his big boss would come in. The rest of the time, walk in @8:00 walk out at 4:30.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: $496,000,000*



NoNotAgain said:


> That would have been your companies IT manager. They love building kingdoms.
> 
> I had words with our IT guy a few times. System would crash, you call the problem in, then they want you to do the trouble shooting. If I've got to do your job, then you need to come over and do mine.
> 
> The only time he worked OT was when his big boss would come in. The rest of the time, walk in @8:00 walk out at 4:30.


Hmmm, obviously, not the brightest tac in the box. Any time my boss offered me overtime at time and a half, I'd jump on it! That's where the gravy is!

At least you have an OT guy to go to!

How many times did I run into an issue, go to Microsoft troubleshooter, or what ever for support, work my way through their troubleshooter and finally be directed to my system administrator. Oh yeah... I don't have one, it's [email protected]!


----------



## Norman (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tim, The Tool Man, Allen wrote in his book that someone should start a company where men could pay to drive/operate heavy equipment. Ar ar ar!
> 
> ~ Chance


Interestingly, I recently caught an episode of Shark Tank, and somebody was doing this. Something like half a dozen pieces of equipment on an acre or so. Texas was mentioned, but I think it was either where the company was based or the second site they wanted to open.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: $413,000,000*



Norman said:


> Interestingly, I recently caught an episode of Shark Tank, and somebody was doing this. Something like half a dozen pieces of equipment on an acre or so. Texas was mentioned, but I think it was either where the company was based or the second site they wanted to open.



They have an operator school near me. Part of an engineering degree. Every tuesday and thursday the guys n gals go out back and dig holes or fill them in with giant tonka toys.

Guess I would go back to school and learn computerized drafting. I quit college when the instructor brought in a ibm cadd and said "meet your future".


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Time for another title change. 

Once again, there was no winner. The winnings now goes to $$$$$1.3 BILLION DOLLARS $$$$

Now we're talking more than real money, this would be life altering. You could afford to purchase an Ever-ready disposable, well, maybe Ever Ready corporation while you're at it. 

If the lottery is claiming $1.3 billion right now, I'll go out on a limb and say right now, $1.5 billion by Wednesday's drawing. 

Good luck folks!


----------



## ven (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

I'll take the .3 please


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

WOW! If I win this sucker now??? I don't even begin to know what I would do. Maybe buy Surefire & a few other light manufactures! LOL

I know I would buy Ven a huge Terrarium/zoo for his creatures! ha!


----------



## ven (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

:laughing: for that i will give you a free pass for life:nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Str8stroke said:


> WOW! If I win this sucker now??? I don't even begin to know what I would do. Maybe buy Surefire & a few other light manufactures! LOL
> 
> I know I would buy Ven a huge Terrarium/zoo for his creatures! ha!



Then he could add a doggy to the family. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Buy an '81 Plymouth Reliant with a blown-out rear suspension, pile some old clothing in the back window, and drive down the freeway with the turn signal permanently on.

Sorry, thought you might want some variety..

Srs tho, growing up in Kansas City as a kid, one of the local news stations every year around Christmastime would follow the Kansas City Santa around town for a day; they'd never show his face, always back views or below the neck, out and about on the town as he greeted strangers. He'd see a guy hold open a door for a woman and go up to him, "Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!" and hand the guy a hundred dollar bill. A woman looking harried trying to get her kids together in the store, "Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!" and hand her a couple hundred dollar bills. Etc. I could see myself doing that..


----------



## ven (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Then he could add a doggy to the family.
> 
> ~ Chance



That suggestion is punishable by a country cottage in the UK, with a life sentence of all the rain you could want!


----------



## Norman (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $1.3B*



Norman said:


> Interestingly, I recently caught an episode of Shark Tank, and somebody was doing this. Something like half a dozen pieces of equipment on an acre or so. Texas was mentioned, but I think it was either where the company was based or the second site they wanted to open.



Found it. https://www.extremesandbox.com/

Here's a couple of news items.
http://heavy.com/news/2016/01/extre...construction-site-products-episodes-season-7/
http://www.startribune.com/hastings-company-gets-150k-from-shark-tank-investors/364417041/


So what's the government's share of the $1.3B? The Canadian dollar is at US$.70, so if the take-home is around $800K, it's still $1B (Canadian).


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: $1.3B*



Norman said:


> Found it. https://www.extremesandbox.com/
> 
> Here's a couple of news items.
> http://heavy.com/news/2016/01/extre...construction-site-products-episodes-season-7/
> ...


The cash option runs around 65% of the total value. 1.3 billion works out to close to 845 million dollars before taxes. You lose another 30% to taxes so you'd get around 580 million USD. Nothing to sneeze at, but I'm greedy, I'd take the annuity. After taxes, that would be close to 30 million a year for the next 30 years.

I can't spend that much per year for 30 years straight. Besides, after the first couple of years, you run out of things to purchase. (unless you are the goober on TV that would purchase hookers and cocaine).


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: $1.3B*



NoNotAgain said:


> around 580 million USD. Nothing to sneeze at, but I'm greedy, I'd take the annuity. After taxes, that would be close to 30 million a year for the next 30 years.



A just-okay 5% annual return on $580 million is also close to 30 million a year.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



ven said:


> That suggestion is punishable by a country cottage in the UK, with a life sentence of all the rain you could want!


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

1.5 billion now 65% of is 975 million minus taxes off the top (33%) 643.5 million income taxes at the end of the year 257.4 million So that initial 1st year has you left before making investments and making ANYMORE money off from it at 386.1 million after the feds are done with you..

Ill sit back and take the yearly payments thank you... 30 payments of 50 million a year minus tax right off the top 33 million then at the end of the year before any investments that made money income tax leaves 19.8 million So every year for 30 years I could collect just shy of 20 million without making any money on it I would have at the end 594 million...


Oh just doing a little research on this I found this previous winner... I wonder....


[SIZE=-1]Vinh Nguyen
California
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]September 24, 2014[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Annuity[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]$228,500,000.00 annuity
$136,154,788.75 cash[/SIZE]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

20 million a year! If a guy didn't pick up any bad habits he could live pretty well on that. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## KDM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Got my tickets ready, come on big money!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Lotteries are a tax on the mathematically challenged. A quick look at the Powerball website tells you the probability of winning the jackpot is 1 in 292,201,338.00. 

~ Chance


----------



## Skimo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Wife plays, I don't know why, she's smart enough not to. But I use tobacco and I'm smart enough not to.


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

reported at least one winner in CA.. No i did not win =( back to the grindstone for me tomorrow


----------



## KDM (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Looks like it'll be split three ways now. Too bad it wasn't me, I would have bought everyone here some new gear.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Lotteries are a tax on the mathematically challenged. A quick look at the Powerball website tells you the probability of winning the jackpot is 1 in 292,201,338.00.
> 
> ~ Chance



You don't play the lottery because the odds are in your favour. You play because there is a small chance it will change your life. I've read a ticket is like $2? Well why not try then. Buy one beer less the next time you go out and you can already afford it. I'm sorry but I really dislike it when people say things like you just said or say "Lotteries are taxes for dumb people". We all know the odds are greatly against you when you play any lottery. We all know that the organisations that run lotteries make a lot of money off of them, just like in a casino. However if you don't go mad and spend money you needed to use on something better (like food or clothes or shelter) there is nothing wrong with entering a lottery.


----------



## KDM (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Well said Me+light=addiction.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Me+Light=Addiction said:


> You don't play the lottery because the odds are in your favour.* You play because there is a small chance it will change your life.* I've read a ticket is like $2? Well why not try then. Buy one beer less the next time you go out and you can already afford it. I'm sorry but I really dislike it when people say things like you just said or say "Lotteries are taxes for dumb people". *We all know the odds are greatly against you when you play any lottery. *We all know that the organisations that run lotteries make a lot of money off of them, just like in a casino. However if you don't go mad and spend money you needed to use on something better (like food or clothes or shelter) there is nothing wrong with entering a lottery.



Why do you dislike that I posted something you agree with? 

~ Chance


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Me+Light=Addiction said:


> You don't play the lottery because the odds are in your favour. You play because there is a small chance it will change your life. I've read a ticket is like $2? Well why not try then. Buy one beer less the next time you go out and you can already afford it. I'm sorry but I really dislike it when people say things like you just said or say "Lotteries are taxes for dumb people". We all know the odds are greatly against you when you play any lottery. We all know that the organisations that run lotteries make a lot of money off of them, just like in a casino. However if you don't go mad and spend money you needed to use on something better (like food or clothes or shelter) there is nothing wrong with entering a lottery.




2$ LOL I blew 20$ a day at it figuring I could spend that much on anything else like 2 beers and sandwich plus tax


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why do you dislike that I posted something you agree with?
> 
> ~ Chance



Maybe you should reread it. I dislike the fact you call people who participate in the lottery mathematically challenged. Furthermore I explain why people enter. How are you mathematically challenged if you know the odds but just accept the odds? Mathematically challenged means you don't know the odds and how little chance of winning you have. Your statement could be perceived as insulting and I don't know what else to call it than insulting since this thread is about what you could do would you win the jackpot and not about what the odds are of winning it.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Archangel72 said:


> 2$ LOL I blew 20$ a day at it figuring I could spend that much on anything else like 2 beers and sandwich plus tax



I googled it and this first thing that popped up is that a ticket costs $2. You spending $20 a day doesn't take away from the fact that one ticket costs $2 or around that number.


----------



## orbital (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

+

*It's a bit of entertainment & if you win____*



..I don't think I'v spent $10 on Powerball tickets in my entire life


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Chance is a funny guy who probably works harder than most to ensure his witty quips are not in the least bit insulting...cept to maybe those with skin so thin they think he meant them personally. 

I don't play because I travel a lot and see lots n lots of poor people with holes in their shoes scratching tickets or buying powerball in hopes they'll suddenly have no more troubles... I can't support that sorta thing. But that's just me.

They are the ones Chance was speaking of...the ones who think they won 1.5 billion or maybe $40 grand etc.. unknowing when the lottery and the government get done fleecing them they end up with about 30%...assuming they win...

But if folks want to play...have at it.


----------



## KDM (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

I'll just blame it on my wife, yeah she made me buy them. Now I feel better.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



bykfixer said:


> Are you serious me+?
> 
> It was a shot at humor. Chance is a funny guy who probably works harder than most to ensure his witty quips are not in the least bit insulting...cept to maybe those with skin so thin they think he meant them personally.
> 
> ...



Yes i'm serious. 

I don't play in any lottery myself so I don't feel personally attacked. "It was a shot at humor" No it was not. Don't try to "explain" comments like that as humor. Seriously, how is this "Lotteries are a tax on the mathematically challenged. A quick look at the Powerball website tells you the probability of winning the jackpot is 1 in 292,201,338.00." a shot at humor. Please feel free to explain. 
"Chance is a funny guy who probably works harder than most to ensure his witty quips are not in the least bit insulting...cept to maybe those with skin so thin they think he meant them personally." Again, I don't see the correlation between his statement and humor. I in no way, shap or form see how his comments were meant as humor. 
"I don't play because I travel a lot and see lots n lots of poor people with holes in their shoes scratching tickets or buying powerball in hopes they'll suddenly have no more troubles... I can't support that sorta thing. But that's just me." That's not just you, hence why I said "However if you don't go mad and spend money you needed to use on something better (like food or clothes or shelter) there is nothing wrong with entering a lottery."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

People that don't use the quote function are technology challenged. 

~ Chance


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

Yes instead of actually going deeper into my comment, maybe coming up with arguments why my point of view could be wrong, something adults do when they have a conversation/discussion you come up with some pathetic response like that. Very mature. For your information these are quotation marks " " and they work fine for quoting sentences.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*

First and foremost, let's all take a deep breath and relax. Please.

~ Chance


----------



## dc38 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> People that don't use the quote function are technology challenged.
> 
> ~ Chance



People who need to tag everything with a signature are narcissistically challenged.

Yours truly,
~David


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Lotteries are a tax on the mathematically challenged.
> ~ Chance





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> People that don't use the quote function are technology challenged.
> 
> ~ Chance


I find this funny and will not get bent out of "shap" over it. Lighten up folks.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Yes i'm serious.
> 
> I don't play in any lottery myself so I don't feel personally attacked. "It was a shot at humor" No it was not. Don't try to "explain" comments like that as humor. Seriously, how is this "Lotteries are a tax on the mathematically challenged. A quick look at the Powerball website tells you the probability of winning the jackpot is 1 in 292,201,338.00." a shot at humor. Please feel free to explain.
> "Chance is a funny guy who probably works harder than most to ensure his witty quips are not in the least bit insulting...cept to maybe those with skin so thin they think he meant them personally." Again, I don't see the correlation between his statement and humor. I in no way, shap or form see how his comments were meant as humor.
> "I don't play because I travel a lot and see lots n lots of poor people with holes in their shoes scratching tickets or buying powerball in hopes they'll suddenly have no more troubles... I can't support that sorta thing. But that's just me." That's not just you, hence why I said "However if you don't go mad and spend money you needed to use on something better (like food or clothes or shelter) there is nothing wrong with entering a lottery."



The powerball " likelihood of winning" is a mathematical lie. It is not sequential.


----------



## nbp (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

Y'all gotta let it go. I'm proud of the fact that the A&Q forum had needed almost no moderation up this point. I'd really like to keep it that way. Some people act like a post on the internet is akin to someone slapping their mother. Let it go.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

We've probably all read or heard an expression such as, It was a one in a million shot, I tell ya! Or, The odds were against him. It was a million to one he'd succeed. Thoes sayings have always been common and they've always meant the chance of something happening was not bloody likely!

Fastforward to Lotto-Think and we now have millions of people actually believing 1 in 292,201,338 is a "small" chance, but still a possibility. Yeah, it could happen, and monkeys could fly out of my butt. But probably not.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $558,000,000*



dc38 said:


> People who need to tag everything with a signature are narcissistically challenged.
> 
> Yours truly,
> ~David



See? That's funny! ....... and like all comedy, to be funny, needs a little truth. 

~ Chance


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We've probably all read or heard an expression such as, It was a one in a million shot, I tell ya! Or, The odds were against him. It was a million to one he'd succeed. Thoes sayings have always been common and they've always meant the chance of something happening was not bloody likely!
> 
> Fastforward to Lotto-Think and we now have millions of people actually believing 1 in 292,201,338 is a "small" chance, but still a possibility. Yeah, it could happen, and monkeys could fly out of my butt. But probably not.
> 
> ~ Chance



If were talking about being mathematically challenged then your equation comes pretty close. 
I've never heard of a monkey flying out of someone's ***, i've heard of people winning the lottery. Besides the 1 in 292,201,338 chance are the powerball numbers, there are many more lotteries and many more different prices and thus different odds of winning. Furthermore the actual odds of winning are not what I commented on, I commented on the being mathemetically challenged part, which was later qualified as humor... I'll just leave it at me not understanding the humor of your comments :shrug:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*



nbp said:


> Y'all gotta let it go. I'm proud of the fact that the A&Q forum had needed almost no moderation up this point. I'd really like to keep it that way. Some people act like a post on the internet is akin to someone slapping their mother. Let it go.



To be fair I don't see the need for moderation in this thread at this point. I don't think any outrages comments has been made. I was irritated by Chance's comment and response to my comment and felt the need to respond to that. I know a comment on the internet is "just a comment on the internet" but I don't see why there is no room for a small discussion if you disagree with someone's post. If it would drag out for pages then yes, it would go too far. But at this point I don't see the necessity for you to step in and moderate things.

That said, i'll refrain from commenting any further in this thread.


----------



## nbp (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

The OP asked about what adventures you would take on if you won the money, and it was a fun and lighthearted discussion. Let's get back to that topic rather than whether it makes good fiscal sense to buy lottery tickets, and then everyone can enjoy commenting as freely as they wish.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

NBP,

Since three tickets matched all of the numbers and it took 18-20 drawing dates to get up to stratospheric money, I'll save my shekels until next time.

As the Lottery always says, "You've got to play to win".


PS, no food or rent money was involved in this game of .......~ Chance.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

I'd buy the light Streamlight made for nasa in 1973 and put a cpf logo across it and shine it on saturday night like the batman beacon.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*



NoNotAgain said:


> NBP,
> 
> Since three tickets matched all of the numbers and it took 18-20 drawing dates to get up to stratospheric money, I'll save my shekels until next time.
> 
> ...


^^ lemmee guess...no pun intended?

I hope one was that fella who just joined and his "hello" thread said he was from commiefornia...that would be cool.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*



bykfixer said:


> ^^ lemmee guess...no pun intended?
> 
> I hope one was that fella who just joined and his "hello" thread said he was from commiefornia...that would be cool.


That would be cool as California was one of four states listed that don't tax lottery winnings. Then again, there's always a first when they see how much money they're losing.

I worked with a guy years back when the state lottery was first started hit for three times in two years. Back then the lottery only paid $500k, then $1 million dollars. Long before the Mega Millions and Power Ball.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

Yep...used to be we'd say 'heck yeah, half million and I'm straight'..now it's "pffft I aint puttin' out $2 on no lottery ticket for $4 million"...

I just thought it humorous the guy calls his home state commifornia...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

If I win the lotto, I'm going to fly to the Netherlands and buy a certain member a beer. :buddies:

~ Chance


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

Lotteries ARE essentially a surcharge on those who are bad at statistics.

They rationalize that they MIGHT win, and, as someone DOES, they think, well, it COULD be me.

Its wishful thinking, and, it rakes in billions of dollars from all the people who thought, well, it COULD be me.



As for what to do with it all, I like the idea of setting of a philanthropic fund.



As for lump vs annuity, I'm thinking the annuity return is conservative, but guaranteed, but a private investment is more aggressive, even a SP500 type mutual fund for example.

The tax rate on the lump sum blasts you upfront. You still owe 10% year on earnings with it. I'm not sure how they tax you on the annuity...I'm sure taxes are taken out annually at least?

If the entire annuity payment is taxed as income every year, would be at the massive 39% federal rate for that high an income, or considered capital gains on investment? Hmmm, income I'm guessing...as YOU didn't invest it.

The 10% would be on the earnings of investments you made with the left over annuity $, OR lump sum $.


I guess it might depend on the state, I know they can be different....some tax money you earned but didn't yet receive, like NY.


So, I suppose the short answer is to take the annuity unless you think you can beat the rate of return by a few percent, in which case, you'd earn more investing the lump sum.

If doing a venture/business/philanthropic organization, I'd probably go annuity as its safer, and if the biz goes bust, you are not screwed and glued.




From what I've read at least, the average winner takes the lump sum, spends like crazy because they cannot fathom a way for it to ever run out, and, then, they they figure that out, and declare bankruptcy, etc.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

Maybe while I'm there we could rent Bruce Almighty, http://youtu.be/lPruGs4IyK4

..... or Hancock. http://youtu.be/z51e45W0Tdk

~ Chance :nana:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: $.95 Billion*

I like the way the title keeps changing...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: $40,000,000*



Me+Light=Addiction said:


> ........ going deeper into my comment, maybe coming up with arguments why my point of view could be wrong, something adults do when they have a conversation/discussion...



PM sent for further communication, if desired. 

~ C.G.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: $40,000,000*

We can stick a fork in this one.


----------



## KDM (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: $40,000,000*

Yep the people that beat the odds have already collected their money. Until next time...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: $50,000,000*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> PM sent for further communication, if desired.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Bueller ........ Bueller ........... 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: $$$$$*



bykfixer said:


> I like the way the title keeps changing...



+

yep, because the winnings kept going up & up & up... had to change title.
think I have the record on most changed title in CPF history :laughing: {{lol}}

just made it simpler again


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: $$$$$ Lotto $$$$$*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> yep, because the winnings kept going up & up & up... had to change title.
> think I have the record on most changed title in CPF history :laughing: {{lol}}
> ...



What goes around, comes around. orbital, congrats on the record!

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: $$$$$*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> yep, because the winnings kept going up & up & up... had to change title.
> think I have the record on most changed title in CPF history :laughing: {{lol}}
> ...



They need to change the billboard in our state....well most of the time they don't but when it got tipped over to a billion+ the sign stayed at 999. 

Congrats on the thread title change record...


----------



## bykfixer (May 5, 2016)

*Re: $405,000,000*

It's approaching a half a billion again.


----------



## scout24 (May 9, 2016)

*Re: $405,000,000*

I guess one winner was sold? 429 million? Wasn't me...


----------



## bykfixer (May 9, 2016)

*Re: $405,000,000*

Gotta play to win. 

I tipped a popcorn girl at the movies the $5 that woulda been used to gamble.


----------



## orbital (Aug 22, 2017)

*Re: $405,000,000*



bykfixer said:


> Gotta play to win.
> 
> I tipped a popcorn girl at the movies the $5 that woulda been used to gamble.




+

_*$700,000,000 *_currently

=== if won, your tips could go to $50 for the popcorn girl


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: $40,000,000*



bykfixer said:


> We can stick a fork in this one.



Time to break out the good silverware again


----------



## orbital (Mar 28, 2019)

*Re: $40,000,000*

+

Just one hour south of me, the winning Powerball ticket was sold to one person.
*
$768,400,000!!!!
*The lump sum payout of $477 million

Being so close to me, I really thought of what I'd do in the first 10 minutes of complete/total realization winning that kind of wealth.... 
staying calm at first, then going simply nuts:twothumbs:devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 29, 2019)

*Re: $40,000,000*

Makes perfect sense to me. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Mar 29, 2019)

*Re: $40,000,000*

^

Understanding the immediate need to call your most trusted attorney, Estate Planner & Financial Advisor (whole team),,
setting up a multitude of Trusts ect

With that all understood and in place,,,, then how to best close on Real Estate of ones dreams & so-on & so-on dot, dot, dot, dot, dot


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 30, 2019)

*Re: $40,000,000*

Like we all have attorneys on our speed dial? 

At my work folks were discussing the recent one ticket winner. When asked if I'd quit working my response was "yeah, but not here". 
"Would you give two weeks notice?, "Yeah, but I'd call in sick everyday"....
- "Would you tell then you won the powerball?" "Pffft, aint no way I could keep that secret". 
- "Would you buy a new car?" "Nope I'd buy new tires for my 95 Ranger and strap it to the back of my new mobile home". 
- "What would be the first thing you'd buy?" "New work boots." Why?" "Because I will probably be bored in a few months and go back to work on a construction site." "Either that or I'd be broke in a year and need the job". "What? You have 4 hundred million dollars".... "So did Venezuala, and if Venezuala can do it so can I".


----------



## PartyPete (Mar 30, 2019)

I live in a small town with a fairly large lottery winner living here a few years back. Word travels fast and I believe in this state you cannot collect winnings anonymously so everyone knew this guy won a nice chunk of change - something like 7 million after taxes. 

The guy and his wife were actually clients at my work, so I knew both of them. Both nice people. However, within 12 months he ended up divorced with the ex-wife taking the majority of the money, close to 60 or 70%, I believe. 

Both ended up buying extravagant homes, cars etc. Family members they previously had little contact with started coming out of the woodwork and latching on. Both "played rich" for a few years and quickly realized they burned through a huge portion of the money and started selling assets at a loss, taking hits on properties etc. 

Within 5 years both are essentially miserable and broke, constantly downgrading their belongings they can't afford and transitioning back to more or less the life they led before winning the lottery. This isn't anything unusual though, I recall watching a documentary on people who won sizable amounts from the lottery and a good portion of them managed to screw it up and felt it ruined their lives. 

With that said, the first thing you do would be to find a good lawyer. The second thing you want to do is move far away and carefully assess which part of your family is not going to bleed you dry.


----------



## theunwinder (Jan 29, 2020)

I would first take care of my immediate family. Buy my Mom her first house and a new car. Make sure my sister, brother and family has everything they need and that my daughter's college fund was stacked. Then, I would do a road trip across the US before heading oversees. I want to touch every single state we have. I'm ready.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 2, 2021)

Current Powerball tonight $635 million!
Good luck


----------



## orbital (Nov 4, 2022)

+

*$1,600,000,000*


_you could afford to fill your tank after going to the grocery store_


----------



## turbodog (Nov 4, 2022)

theunwinder said:


> I would first take care of my immediate family. Buy my Mom her first house and a new car. Make sure my sister, brother and family has everything they need and that my daughter's college fund was stacked. Then, I would do a road trip across the US before heading oversees. I want to touch every single state we have. I'm ready.



I'm highly suggesting what a client of mine did after a business deal went _well_ for him, give each sibling/parents a one time gift of $15M. This avoids 'coming back for seconds' inherent to your scenarios.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 4, 2022)

turbodog said:


> I'm highly suggesting what a client of mine did after a business deal went _well_ for him, give each sibling/parents a one time gift of $15M. This avoids 'coming back for seconds' inherent to your scenarios.


I would also give each person who got the $15M gift lifetime services of a financial planner. $15M is easily enough to last a lifetime, even living somewhat luxuriously, but it needs to be managed. Far too many people go crazy when they get a large sum of money. A few years later, they're bankrupt. My motto-invest it, then live only off the income. If you get 3% on $15M, that's $450K a year, maybe $250K after taxes. Not too shabby. I could live great on that.

Another thing to do is to try to get these people into interesting hobbies if they don't already have them. You don't want to make someone rich, only to find out they wasted it getting high for lack of any real purpose in their lives.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2022)

At $100k per year $15m would last 150 years. So you could stick it in a bank and draw out a living wage each month and never have to get a job again. 

Both of my grand mothers lived off the interest of the life insurance policy my grand fathers had left them and a small monthly social security check. They led meager lifestyles but they never missed a meal or did without anything they needed. They both had some money left when they died. 

So yeah, if somebody hands you $15m you should be ok the rest of your life.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 4, 2022)

Which odds are better:
300 million to 26, or
12 million to 1?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2022)

According to my math the 300m to 26 is about 11.m to 1.
My chances are practically 0 because I don't play the lottery. I say practically because I have won money from tickets I found on the pavement. Not a lot, but enough to think it could happen......


----------



## turbodog (Nov 4, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> I would also give each person who got the $15M gift lifetime services of a financial planner. $15M is easily enough to last a lifetime, even living somewhat luxuriously, but it needs to be managed. Far too many people go crazy when they get a large sum of money. A few years later, they're bankrupt. My motto-invest it, then live only off the income. If you get 3% on $15M, that's $450K a year, maybe $250K after taxes. Not too shabby. I could live great on that.
> 
> Another thing to do is to try to get these people into interesting hobbies if they don't already have them. You don't want to make someone rich, only to find out they wasted it getting high for lack of any real purpose in their lives.


That 15M is gonna take a ~50% haircut on the front end.

They can get their own planner, cpa, tax attorney, etc.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 4, 2022)

turbodog said:


> That 15M is gonna take a ~50% haircut on the front end.
> 
> They can get their own planner, cpa, tax attorney, etc.


You weren't clear exactly how they would gift the money. I assumed the recipient would get $15M clear, and the gifter would pay any applicable gift tax. If they're gifting it as some form of income, then yes, with income and FICA taxes that will easily eat up half. Still, $7.5 million is nice. I'd put $2.5 million in stuff with growth potential, the rest in stuff where the principal is safe and I'm earning income. $5 million at 3% is still $150K before taxes, probably $100K after. Considering I'm getting by on around 1/4 of that now, it's plenty.

My reason for suggesting the "help" is because most people won't even think about that stuff. They'll spend, spend, spend, then one day their bank account is empty.


----------



## LED1982 (Nov 4, 2022)

I swear to God, if I hit this Powerball I’m gonna buy another flashlight!!!!!


----------



## turbodog (Nov 5, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> You weren't clear exactly how they would gift the money. I assumed the recipient would get $15M clear, and the gifter would pay any applicable gift tax. If they're gifting it as some form of income, then yes, with income and FICA taxes that will easily eat up half. Still, $7.5 million is nice. I'd put $2.5 million in stuff with growth potential, the rest in stuff where the principal is safe and I'm earning income. $5 million at 3% is still $150K before taxes, probably $100K after. Considering I'm getting by on around 1/4 of that now, it's plenty.
> 
> My reason for suggesting the "help" is because most people won't even think about that stuff. They'll spend, spend, spend, then one day their bank account is empty.



The type of families where one sibling does a business deal netting 9 figures are the type of families where the other siblings are usually high earners w/ financial savvy themselves.


----------

